# Future endurance horse- Mana critique



## prairiewindlady (Sep 20, 2011)

I'm not a real endurance rider (not yet) so I'm not going to critique but I will say, he's a handsome thing!


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

Thanks PWL! 

Bumping up.


----------



## LoveDanceRide (Feb 23, 2013)

I've always wanted to try endurance


----------

